# Verkaufe 2 EVGA Geforce 670 GTX 4GB mit montierter WAKÜ



## Duschlampe (17. Juni 2014)

*Verkaufe 2 EVGA Geforce 670 GTX 4GB mit montierter WAKÜ*

Hallo, 

ich verkaufe hier 2 EVGA Geforce 670 Superclocked (Beide Karten haben 4 GB Speicher) mit vormontierter Wasserkühlung (Anschlüsse sind 1/4) und Schwarzer passender Backplate. 
Die Original Kühler gibt es dazu, sind aber nicht Montiert. Außerdem packe ich noch Schlauch und Anschlüsse um die Karten in eine Wasserkühlung zu integrieren dazu. 
Die Karten wurden nicht übertaktet und liefen immer nur mit weniger als 60 °C was die Haltbarkeit um Jahre verlängert. 

Die Karten wurden im November 2013 gekauft, sind also noch Neuwertig und mit Garantie!

Als Kühler sind die Alphacool NexXxoS NVXP Nvidia GTX670 - incl. Backplate auf jeder Karte Montiert. 

Grafikkarte: nVidia GeForce GTX 670 2 Way SLI 
Subvendor: EVGA 
Chipsatz: GK104 Rev. A2 
Tech.: 28 nm 
RAM: 4096 MB GDDR5 
RAM-Takt: 1502 MHz (1502 MHz) 
Width: 256 bit 
Bandwith: 192.3 GB/s 
Core-Takt: 967 MHz (967 MHz) 
Shaders: 1344 (DX 11.0) 
Fillrate: 30.9 GPixel/s | 108.3 GTexel/s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Preis auf Anfrage! Ich lass das eine Woche hier dann landen die bei einem Verkaufsportal!


----------

